# Eye balls sunk in calves head??????



## farmlifeusa (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a 60 day old shorthorn/jersy cross that was doing very well. Then he got sick would not eat for & would only lay around for 2 days. It had a bad "poop" very runny and watery. Then almost min or so afterward it got up and walk to the water bowl and drank then went to the feed trough and ate a whole bunch of food. For the last 4 days now he walks slow but eats, drinks water, plus the milk bottle, and poops just fine. But his eyes seam to sunk in his head. I run him with 2 others they are just fine. The only thing I did notice was he was drinking the others pee "right from the spout" for lack of a better way to put it. Any advice?????


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I would say that he is still sick. Sunken eyes are a sign of dehydration. Probably pneumonia, check his temperature.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

needs calf electrolytes...it is drinking the pee to get salt........yes take it temp to see if any thing else is going on


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

second on the electrolytes


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Third this, dehydrated, wants salt. > Marc


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Sunken eyes definately indicate dehydration. That calf is still sick. Other posters all give good advice.


----------



## Liberty's Ledge (Dec 27, 2010)

See my post "Magic Elixir for the calf poops". It is a good recipe time tested and proven. And maybe think about separating him for a bit just in case.


----------

